
Homo floresiensis specimen may be just H. sapiens individual with Down Syndrome - r0muald
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/07/31/1407385111.abstract
======
gus_massa
In this abstract it's not clear that the LB1 had Down syndrome, but the
companion article has more details: "Evolved developmental homeostasis
disturbed in LB1 from Flores, Indonesia, denotes Down syndrome and not
diagnostic traits of the invalid species Homo floresiensis"
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/07/31/1407382111.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/07/31/1407382111.abstract?sid=c9673af3-f8d0-49e0-ab3b-552f50d68612)

~~~
r0muald
That's correct, I had both papers open and I pasted the wrong URL. Thank you.

